# Rivatuner Statistics Server plugin.



## layarion (Jun 28, 2017)

I wish i could take this super useful overlay (for us single monitor setup peoples): http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server-download.html

Have OBS add some things to it. The same way MSI Afterburner does, but instead of GPU numbers OBS will have RTSS display things like: 

"Streaming: true, Recording: false, bitrate: 1800" 

even go as far as having it tell me if OBS is just recording a black screen because dammit i hate when i don't catch that, and as an added measure have it tell me if the image has been the same for the last 15 seconds. it'll read like "stuck: true" or "black screen: true"


----------

